# Chicken Ranch Pasta Salad



## Ol-blue (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a quick and easy salad.
Enjoy! Debbie

CHICKEN RANCH PASTA SALAD 







2 cup(s) SHELL PASTA; Small, Uncooked.
1 CHICKEN BREAST; Cooked.
1 cup(s) CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
1 cup(s) MAYONNAISE; Or To Taste.
1 package(s) RANCH DRESSING MIX AND SEASONING MIX
1/4 cup(s) BACON BITS
4 GREEN ONIONS; Chopped, Or To Taste.
_____


Cook pasta to al dente according to package directions, drain and cool.
In large bowl, mix mayonnaise, ranch dressing mix, bacon bits, cubed chicken, cheese and onion.
Stir in cooled pasta.
Chill for several hours.
_____


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 12, 2008)

Lookin' good as usual Debbie!


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 12, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Lookin' good as usual Debbie!


 
Thanks.... I hope you enjoy!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 12, 2008)

The salad looks delicious but could you tell me how you get the thin edges on the burger. It kind of looks like the butter burgers at Culvers. Thanks.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 13, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> The salad looks delicious but could you tell me how you get the thin edges on the burger. It kind of looks like the butter burgers at Culvers. Thanks.


 
Thanks JoAnn L, I just shape the ground beef into a ball and flatten it with my hand to the desired thickness trying to leave it a little thicker in the center.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great, and I will take the burger too while I am at it!


----------



## Eriu (Feb 14, 2008)

This salad sounds and looks really good.  Have you made it without the chicken?  If so, did you miss the chicken?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 14, 2008)

OK Maverick2272...Burger is on it's way.
 
Eriu, I have left out the chicken and did not miss it at all. The bacon really adds the flavor in this salad. I only added the chicken because my son asked for me to add some. I make another pasta salad that is similar, only without the Ranch dressing that he likes a lot.


----------



## Eriu (Feb 15, 2008)

It sounds really good.  I think I may try it this weekend sans chicken.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 15, 2008)

Eriu, Thanks! I hope you enjoy the salad as much as my family does. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Eriu (Feb 24, 2008)

I made this and I loved it.  I messed up a little.  I do not have packages of the ranch mix, instead I have a large container.  I think I may have put a tad bit too much of the ranch seasoning in the salad, but I still loved it.

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 24, 2008)

Eriu said:


> I made this and I loved it. I messed up a little. I do not have packages of the ranch mix, instead I have a large container. I think I may have put a tad bit too much of the ranch seasoning in the salad, but I still loved it.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.


 
I will have to measure a package for you and let you know. I have had people tell me the ranch dressing comes in big containers. I have looked in my area but cant find it. I will get back to you.


----------



## Eriu (Feb 24, 2008)

I make a lot of the chex mix so I bought the ranch mix at Sams Club.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 24, 2008)

Eriu said:


> I make a lot of the chex mix so I bought the ranch mix at Sams Club.


 
I wonder if Costco has it. We don't have a Sams Club close to us anymore.


----------



## Eriu (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never been to a Costco, but they may carry it.  Sam's carries the Hidden Valley brand.

Wow, after typing in this thread I think I am going to go make another batch to take for my lunch this week.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, I will check Costco next time. I just may have to make some also. My son would love some in his lunch this week.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

oh that looks delicous! I will have to try it! thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 2, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> oh that looks delicous! I will have to try it! thanks for sharing the recipe.


 
You are welcome. Debbie


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks yummy, I love pasta salads and chicken salad, so shouldn't be able to go wrong with this.

Thanksss.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 3, 2008)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> Looks yummy, I love pasta salads and chicken salad, so shouldn't be able to go wrong with this.
> 
> Thanksss.


 
I agree...Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2008)

Is this the same pasta salad they serve at the Chicken Ranch, west of Las Vegas?


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 7, 2008)

Caine said:


> Is this the same pasta salad they serve at the Chicken Ranch, west of Las Vegas?


 
I'm not sure. I have never been to Chicken Ranch.


----------



## meshoo96 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Chill for several hours.
> _____



Have you ever substituted the mayo for something else and served this warm? I think it might make a great casserole with some cracker crumbs served on top, but the mayo would not hold up to the heat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 7, 2008)

meshoo96 said:


> Have you ever substituted the mayo for something else and served this warm? I think it might make a great casserole with some cracker crumbs served on top, but the mayo would not hold up to the heat. Any suggestions?


 
I have never tried it warm, but does sound good. As for the mayo, maybe some sour cream or a mixture of sour cream and milk. 
I have seen Paula Deen make up casseroles using mayo. I have never tried it but she seems to like it. I'm not much on warm mayo though.


----------

